# Out Door Gas Cook Top



## gerbie53 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a outback 26 RS travel trailer 2006. I was wanting to know how to remove the control knobs from the outdoor cooktop. I tried pulling straight up but they will not come off and I sprayed them with some lubricant and they still won't pop off. Is there a trick to this? Thanks


----------



## gerbie53 (Mar 28, 2014)

gerbie53 said:


> I have a outback 26 RS travel trailer 2006. I was wanting to know how to remove the control knobs from the outdoor cooktop. I tried pulling straight up but they will not come off and I sprayed them with some lubricant and they still won't pop off. Is there a trick to this? Thanks


Just got it! I guess the lube finally worked. Just popped right off with a bit of time and patience. Thanks again.


----------

